# MyPetCarnivore.com



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello All,
Thanks to the wonderful guidance I rcvd from the folks on this site, I began feeding Maverick raw food 6 months ago. We had soooo much trouble with her prior to that, but she has done a complete 180. She is doing fabulous. We feed Nature's Variety and Bravo, all premade. We alternate proteins daily. She eats 2.5 lbs per day and as you aware, this costs a fortune. However, we'll do whatever we have to, to make sure she remains healthy. I'm slowing looking into other options for her (still raw), but I'm not yet confident enough to make the switch to homemade. I'm still researching and learning. In doing so, I located MyPetCarnivore.com. I'm looking for any feedback on their products. It appears they deliver to Milwaukee WI so I'm considering trying them out. Any other raw feeders in Milwaukee WI that have suggestions? I'd love to hear any input or suggestions you have. Thanks!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I get tripe from MPC they actually just changed their deliver schedule to accommodate us in the Zoo! We had to travel 45 minutes either way to get a drop, and now they are going out of their way to deliver. Personally, buying the other stuff they carry is over my budget, but I do like the tripe and monthly specials they have. Paul and Suzanne are great people to work with. I hope the AVMA recommendations won't have any impact on their business.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

It's almost an hour drive for me to their drop-off point but well worth it.

Very friendly people, very accommodating, and an added plus, you get to meet additional raw feeders in your general area.

Most of their stuff is over my budget as anything more than an occasional treat, but it is pretty high-quality stuff. I get ground tripe from there (mixed with trachea and gullet, Samson LOOOOVES it), primarily, although I *just* placed an order for 20 whole prey chickens, since they were on sale.

I'd definitely give them a tryout! I haven't been displeased.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

wow, those are some great prices for tripe!!!
problem is cant bulk order because of their shipping containers and no drop off to florida.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

rshkr try A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home, shipping prices are harsh though....


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

homemade its that difficult at all. defrost a chicken quarter add some chicken heart and liver and you have a meal. my staples are chicken and pork with fish and turkey when i can find it for cheap. it costs about .90 a feeding


----------



## Woofers (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm fortunate in that I live about 20 minutes from their storefront/warehouse. My dogs LOVE the tripe supermix!! I regularly buy organs from them, for source variety. Bison liver and kidney, ostrich liver, etc.

The owners, Paul and Suzanne, are ridiculously nice. They are a bit pricier than my other sources for some items. I do highly recommend them for the quality, variety, and wonderful customer service!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There is a Raw Feeding Yahoo groups list for WI that you should join. There are several other suppliers in the WI area - some that are MUCH cheaper!


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lauri - Thanks. I just joined RawFedCanines - WI and am awaiting approval.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

snowman20s said:


> homemade its that difficult at all. defrost a chicken quarter add some chicken heart and liver and you have a meal. my staples are chicken and pork with fish and turkey when i can find it for cheap. it costs about .90 a feeding


you homemade tripe too?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

snowman20s said:


> homemade its that difficult at all. defrost a chicken quarter add some chicken heart and liver and you have a meal. my staples are chicken and pork with fish and turkey when i can find it for cheap. it costs about .90 a feeding


Not a balanced diet with chicken as the main source of protein. Plus, many GSDs don't do well on chicken, mine included.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> rshkr try A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home, shipping prices are harsh though....


i tried to order the 50# tripe, here's the shipping charge!!!
HORRIBLE!
Available Shipping Methods Rates Shipping (Cooler Charge + UPS shipping + if order is under 24 lbs. a $5 surcharge will be applied ($133.81) - UPS: 2nd Day Air) $133.81


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I order a lot of different items from MPC, but tripe is always no 1 on my list. The dogs really like their duck necks, and lamb bones, too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I get tripe and a few other things from MPC and one of their affiliates, Rawdogsplus, which is closer to me. 

Home Page


----------

